# Hey Guys, Can you cover me on the floor?



## BigBore (Feb 1, 2010)

*My daughters in LOOBER....LABLER....LOBER...DAMMIT, she's in labor!! woohoo1!*


I gotta go right now. My machine is still on.....shut it off....no wait, I think I did...and, and tell the forman....wait, I'll see him when I punch...no wait, he's in a meeting and I won't.I'll write a note. Anyone got a pencil?....no wait, I got one....crap! Left it on my..never mind. I gotta go! 

 ;D :-\ :'( ;D (mixed emotions)

Eighth grandchild but my *baby's* first *baby*. Awww, ain't that cute? The baby boy is estimated to be over 8 1/2 pounds so they are going to induce labor tomorrow. Gotta leave for Denver International at 3:30 AM and get to Chicago before noon. I'll be back this week-end with about 600 photos and I expect a lot of progress on the builds that I'm studying...that's ALL of them. So....Chop, Chop!

Ed


----------



## ksouers (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey, congrats Grampa!


----------



## Maryak (Feb 1, 2010)

Good One Gramps. :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Deanofid (Feb 2, 2010)

Congrats to you and the new mom! 
Best wishes to all concerned.

Dean


----------



## tel (Feb 2, 2010)

Congrats BB - I got 5 already, but it's still exciting.


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Feb 2, 2010)

Congrats!!!
That's going to be one loooooong flight. :big:


----------



## SAM in LA (Feb 2, 2010)

Congratulations to gramps, mom and dad.

Welcome to our world young one. wEc1

SAM


----------



## rake60 (Feb 2, 2010)

Congratulation to you and your family Ed! 

Rick


----------



## cfellows (Feb 2, 2010)

Congratulations, Ed, have a safe trip.

Chuck


----------



## bearcar1 (Feb 2, 2010)

All of my best wishes to 'mama' and you have a safe and uneventful trip Ed. Is currently snowing here in Chicagoland so some delays may be in the works but it is not terribly bad, just annoying. In flight time from Denver, probably about 3hours and change so you should have those plans memorized by the time you reach your destination ;D. Now, take some deep breathes BREATHE :big:

BC1
Jim


----------



## CrewCab (Feb 2, 2010)

zeeprogrammer  said:
			
		

> That's going to be one loooooong flight. :big:



blimey ............ just over 1k miles .........  : ........... our entire country is only 600 miles long  ............. puts things in perspective a little .......... but, anyway ...........


Good luck Grandpa, all the best to you, your daughter and all the family ........... keep us posted feller ;D

CC


----------



## BigBore (Feb 7, 2010)

.

Welp, here ya go. Grandpa and Rylan Merrit Herst ,2 days old and already I'm telling it like it is, to him.

A two hour flight that was stretched to 5 hours because of blizzard conditions at Chicago Ohare. 56 degrees in Denver when we left. We did an hour of tarmac sitting and 1 1/2 hour of circling over Northern Illinois. Basically right above the hospital that we were heading for. We arrived 15 minutes after he was born. (8 pounds) Too big to throw back in.

http://s966.photobucket.com/albums/ae142/sawdust5704/?action=view&current=RylanDay1-a-1.jpg&t=1265547105807

So enjoy, we did, and send money to his college fund. 8)

Ed 
Thanks for the congrats. They are appreciated. He's a cutie and so far has only pooped on his Mom and a nurse. I got out of town unscathed but I seem to be missing some money ???

.


----------



## GailInNM (Feb 7, 2010)

Congratulations, Ed.
Grand kids are so much fun. No matter if it's the first, eighth or eighteenth the thrill is the same.
Gail in NM


----------



## Paolo (Feb 8, 2010)

Congratulations, Ed.
 :big: :big: :big:
and to the rest of family...


----------



## GordTopps (Feb 8, 2010)

woohoo1 Ed
Many congratulations.
Gordy


----------

